# More Chukars For All You Chukar Lovers



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just finished this trio of birds for a good client. This client wanted a custom show piece so off to the Utah Taxidermy Art Show it went.( Longgun, our newly appointed secratary has told me he'll post up a complete expose' on the show in a couple days) I'm happy to report it won Best of Masters Bird, and Bird Group. It was the highest scoring piece in the whole show. And, it won the Van **** Most Original and Creative Presentation Award witch came with a trophy and a $50 cash prize. 8)

Enjoy!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Tex, that pic dosnt do that piece justice! one has to view pieces shuch as this in person to truley appreciate the fine details that are built into them...beautiful work 

...and yes i will be posting a pictorial tour of the show here very soon. i just need to get my ducks in a row with who's name belongs with what piece and or award ...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

So Tex, does that client get a $50.00 discount? Not that he needs it. He sent me an e-mail with this photo last week. He is VERY happy with it. Great work!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex congrats on the win. yea that work looks awesome in person. Tex and Longun Congrats to both of you guys. You guys did a awesome job on the birds. It was nice talking to you guys again.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

pro, there is soooo much extra built in that piece its unreal.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Excellent, as always!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tex,
That is one gorgeous chukar mount. Congrats on your winning's @ the show. It was good to talk with you again, thanks for stopping by with John yesterday. I hope to make it out shooting next week.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah well can you do a Sharpie without SNOW in the scene? JK it is an awesome looking piece!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good look'in stuff for a short guy !! :mrgreen: 

Congrats on the awards... 8) 8)

Drinks are on Tex !! *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

.45 said:


> Good look'in stuff for a short guy !! :mrgreen:
> 
> Congrats on the awards... 8) 8)
> 
> Drinks are on Tex !! *\-\* *\-\*


Better on him than in him! Have you ever seen what 1/2 of a "Fuzzy Navel" (peach schnapp's and orange juice) does to my little buddy? :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

hey longgun any word on how soon you will post pictures of the taxidermy show? i know its only been like an hour and a half since you said you would, but i am dying to see them!!! i missed the show last week due to a vacation, but i really want to know how it went, who won awards, and most of all, some of the work that you all (and others) have done... let me know asap please. also, congrats tex on those chuckars


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

i tryed to get a few posted lastnight at home but my puter is on the fritz. wont let me login on just the UWN site :? i know its something im doing wrong but hopefully we (petersen and i) can get it worked out soon...sorry


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Yep Tex,

That was a very awesome piece! Congrats. Well earned. Anyway, keep up the good work.

John...I look forward to seeing those pictures.

SD


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

This is by far my favorite chukar mount that I have ever seen that is awesome


----------

